# Petfinder scam (?)



## chelle

I think I'm trying to be scammed. Well, I'm 99.9% sure I'm trying to be scammed. For some reason, I'm surprised.

I put up a Petfinder Classified ad for Tucker. (I didn't realize only rescue organizations were listed in the main database - individuals who want to re-home are under a different section - Classifieds.) But anyway.

My ad is honest about what he's been through and where we are. I didn't expect any responses, and that's ok. 

But I got two responses right off the bat. Both very broken English. Both wanting to know how much $$. One of the people claims to be in Los Angeles, CA. Now, c'mon, why would someone in Los Angeles be looking thru IOWA dog classifieds? 

So to be cute, I responded and asked dog questions. Do you plan to do Obedience? Do you have a crate? Blah, basic stuff. Thought it might scare 'em off. Nope, they responded almost right away... And here's an excerpt:

_"__The movers company will handle the shipping of the pet effectively because the they will come down to your home for the pick up.The company are specialized in shipping pet,they have once shipped a cat to me in previous year and they will offer a first class shipping for Tucker..__They were reliable and competent which will take good care of that properly and come to your step for the pick up after you might have receive the payment.The company has various departments and each departments with their responsibilities. They have many Vet doctors that examines the pets before shipping so you don't have to visit any animal shelter or vet clinics. I wouldn't mind ordering for pet accessories from the pet movers i.e crates and so on,to ensure Tucker transition to our lovely home .I will like to proceed to payment as i will need you to provide me with your full payment information such as:Your full name,Physical contact address,Your area zip code and a contact phone number.........Hope to hearing back from you as soon a possible.Thanks"_

HUH? So they're trying to get me to give them my name, addy, etc, which I won't do, but where is the scam here? Would they then ask for something else later? As I cut and pasted this in here, I noticed two times, where Tucker's name is involved, it is a different color of font. Maybe even a different font, I can't tell. As if they send this crap out to lots of people, just replacing the name.

What the HECK??? What do you think this scam is about?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

SCAM SCAM SCAM.

I don't know how it happens, but I have seen this response ALOT from even ads on craigslist . I listed someone's furniture for them, and got just about the same response above. It must some how just "generate".

Ignore it. they're looking to get your info, hack into your stuff, or will end up having YOU cash some bogus check.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

You should respond:

Tucker will have to be flown with 2 people, send 2 first class tickets well. You will have to provide hotel for us as well. Tucker only stays at 5 star hotel.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Josie/Zeus said:


> You should respond:
> 
> Tucker will have to be flown with 2 people, send 2 first class tickets well. You will have to provide hotel for us as well. Tucker only stays at 5 star hotel.


Check and mate.


----------



## KZoppa

total scam. agree with Diane


----------



## Lucy Dog

Have some fun with them. Give them a bunch of fake info and keep going in circles with them. See how confused you can make them until they eventually just give up.


----------



## Franksmom

Josie/Zeus said:


> You should respond:
> 
> Tucker will have to be flown with 2 people, send 2 first class tickets well. You will have to provide hotel for us as well. Tucker only stays at 5 star hotel.


Love it! My Aunt one time made arrangements to meet a guy that said she had won a lottery and if my Aunt met him for a fee he would process the winnings. She agreed the address she gave him was at the same corner she gave to the police .


----------



## Betty

Lucy Dog said:


> Have some fun with them. Give them a bunch of fake info and keep going in circles with them. See how confused you can make them until they eventually just give up.



There was a woman that did that with everyone and published it on her blog. She would keep stringing them along, it was hilarious.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Betty said:


> There was a woman that did that with everyone and published it on her blog. She would keep stringing them along, it was hilarious.


Link please... I'd love to read some of that stuff.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

chelle said:


> And here's an excerpt:
> 
> _"__The movers company will handle the shipping of the pet effectively because the they will come down to your home for the pick up.The company are specialized in shipping pet,they have once shipped a cat to me in previous year and they will offer a first class shipping for Tucker..__They were reliable and competent which will take good care of that properly and come to your step for the pick up after you might have receive the payment.The company has various departments and each departments with their responsibilities. They have many Vet doctors that examines the pets before shipping so you don't have to visit any animal shelter or vet clinics. I wouldn't mind ordering for pet accessories from the pet movers i.e crates and so on,to ensure Tucker transition to our lovely home .I will like to proceed to payment as i will need you to provide me with your full payment information such as:Your full name,Physical contact address,Your area zip code and a contact phone number.........Hope to hearing back from you as soon a possible.Thanks"_
> 
> HUH? So they're trying to get me to give them my name, addy, etc, which I won't do, but where is the scam here? Would they then ask for something else later? As I cut and pasted this in here, I noticed two times, where Tucker's name is involved, it is a different color of font. Maybe even a different font, I can't tell. As if they send this crap out to lots of people, just replacing the name.
> 
> What the HECK??? What do you think this scam is about?


How it works is that they will send you a check (supposedly certified) for an amount over what you're asking. There's always an intermediary of some sort - in this case the "movers company", and you're to cash the check, and pay the movers, (or the shipper, or their representative, whatever the 3rd party intermediary is called), for their services, with maybe a little left over for you to keep for your trouble. The check will look legit and it's certified, so it should be valid and your bank cashes the check for you. You give cash to the person and keep the rest. Except that a week or so later your bank will discover that the check is actually not valid, and they charge you back for it. You're out the cash you've given to the 3rd party and any fees your bank charges for the bad check. 

Sometimes there's quite a bit of difference between what you're asking and the amount of the check, like $1000 or $1500, and they say that they owe the intermediary this money, so they want you to cash the check and pay the person for them. But of course you're paying them out of your own pocket, and they're all part of the scam.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Lucy Dog said:


> Link please... I'd love to read some of that stuff.


I read that years ago, and it was hilarious! I don't remember the website though. I did find another one, google "ebola monkey man".


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Ah, here it is, they're called Check Overpayment Scams: FTC Warns Consumers about “Check Overpayment” Scams


----------



## middleofnowhere

The sad thing about this is some people get taken.


----------



## chelle

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Ah, here it is, they're called Check Overpayment Scams: FTC Warns Consumers about “Check Overpayment” Scams


Okay, so that's how that works. Interesting! Thanks for the info; I knew there had to be something there, I just couldn't figure out how they pulled it off.

The rest of you.. funny  Following your suggestions, I just emailed back with the following. Do you think I'll hear back? :laugh: (Note - it is all complete and total nonsense.)

_May the peace of the Lord be with you, as well!_

_What a wonderful blessing that you have entered sweet Tucker’s life! Your loving home and great concern are so encouraging and heart-warming to me._


_I’m glad your daughter is an older child, so Tucker does not plow into her and knock her down and break any of her precious bones. That would be so unfortunate for everyone._


_You have touched me so deeply that I have decided to waive the $150 adoption fee. You are clearly very caring and considerate and that is my utmost concern. So please no longer worry yourself with this cost._

_Even better news! The Lord is truly playing a part in this!!! I have located a transportation service that can bring Tucker to you – at no cost! It is a rescue group that specializes in animal relocations. Bless them! _


_So now we must simply work out the plans as far as the date of arrival, and where Tucker may be delivered. If you can be so kind as to provide your address, I will pass this along to the group involved in the transport. I will then be in touch with both them and you to guarantee that everyone is ready!_


_I would advise that you are properly prepared for him, as he is a very strong dog and sometimes not all too well behaved. I will provide his prong collar, so you can jerk him around as needed. I will also be sure to send plenty of his current food and vet records. All you need to obtain is a crate. I suggest a small crate, so he is very cramped and less likely to cause problems. If he gets out of line, just scream/yell at him. This is usually very efficient in dog training._


_If you have any problems at all with Tucker, please feel free to consult me! _


_His penis is almost completely healed from surgery, but you should check it each day to ensure proper healing. It may require that you dab a bit of ointment on the incision; I hope you are not squeamish about touching a dog’s penis. He may become slightly “excited” by your touch, but don’t allow the red rocket to come out at attention. Just dab the ointment and be done with it quickly. _

_His one ear won’t stand, but you can probably get some Super Glue at the five and dime store and remedy this problem._


_As mentioned before, he’s a wonderful boy and he will surely be a wonderful fit for your family!_


_I am so looking forward to our next communication, so we can get Tucker safely into your lovely home!_


_Thank you!_

_Blessings,_
_Tucker’s mom._


----------



## PupperLove

That's horrible!! Definately a scam. I was scammed once in a similar way...the dead giveaway was the response time. I was responded to in literally 30 seconds with probably twice what you just posted...there is no way a human could type that fast unless they were doing the "copy and paste" function.

There was a story somewhere (I think the link was on here, or another forum) about a girl who would pick up dogs for free and resell them claiming she was from a rescue and scammed all kinds of money from well-hearted people. 

People take scamming to a whole new level when it involves living creatures if you ask me!!!


----------



## PupperLove

OMG Chelle!!! Your response is AWESOME!!!! LMAO!!! High five!


----------



## msvette2u

Scams.
Isn't there a rescue you can have a courtesy post with?


----------



## Lucy Dog

Chelle... definitely keep us updated.



Cassidy's Mom said:


> I read that years ago, and it was hilarious! I don't remember the website though. I did find another one, google "ebola monkey man".


Hilarious... this is my kind of humor. The part of the first story where his wife was so excited that she took him out to a restaurant called roy rodgers. Haha... awesome. I'll have to favorite this site.


----------



## selzer

Chelle, 

There is another scam that you need to be aware of. Well, same scam different day. They will contact you over the telephone through an operator for the hearing impaired. This really, REALLY makes you want to help this person and go out of your way for them. But they come back with this same sorry scam about shipping the puppy through an agency and he will send you a certified check deal. 

People are scum bags, but in between the scum bags there are a couple of people that actually are decent. I hope you find one for Tucker.


----------



## chelle

PupperLove said:


> OMG Chelle!!! Your response is AWESOME!!!! LMAO!!! High five!


Haha thank you. I had some fun with that. 



msvette2u said:


> Scams.
> Isn't there a rescue you can have a courtesy post with?


Of the five or so rescues I contacted, I heard back from one willing to courtesy post. One rescue said they needed to talk to me on the phone, and to provide a good calling time.. so I did.. but they didn't call. I haven't pursued them again... I'm not in a hurry really. The more I can work with him, the more adoptable he'll be is my thinking. So I'm waiting. I'll re-approach them when I can say better things about him, other than he is a crazy, untrained backyard dog.  Another few weeks of work and Tucker boy is going to be a lot more appealing and adoptable. He's really becoming a very, very nice dog.



Lucy Dog said:


> Chelle... definitely keep us updated.


Oh I will! I rather doubt I'll receive a response after the email I sent. But if I do, I'll post it. 



selzer said:


> Chelle,
> 
> There is another scam that you need to be aware of. Well, same scam different day. They will contact you over the telephone through an operator for the hearing impaired. This really, REALLY makes you want to help this person and go out of your way for them. But they come back with this same sorry scam about shipping the puppy through an agency and he will send you a certified check deal.
> 
> People are scum bags, but in between the scum bags there are a couple of people that actually are decent. I hope you find one for Tucker.


Thanks, Selzer. I'm not going to provide my phone number to anyone unless/until we've communicated at length. 

Tucker is not going to be shippped.. anywhere. I don't care what game they might try to sell, no shipping. I must meet the person -- likely several+ times, and feel really secure in that person. I don't care about money. I have hundreds of dollars in him, but I don't care. I will hand him over for no money to the right person.


----------



## Lucy Dog

chelle said:


> Oh I will! I rather doubt I'll receive a response after the email I sent. But if I do, I'll post it.


Oh, you'd be surprised. Go to that website that Debbie said to google. It's full of scams like the one you were emailed and all the hilarious follow up emails.


----------



## selzer

That's cool, because when you tell this yayhoo you do NOT ship puppies, the hangs up on you.


----------



## chelle

Lucy Dog said:


> Oh, you'd be surprised. Go to that website that Debbie said to google. It's full of scams like the one you were emailed and all the hilarious follow up emails.


Buahaha!!!!!!! I almost blew my ribcage out laughing on that site! I followed the email exchanges of just *one* of them. (The top listed one.) THAT is some seriously hilarious stuff there.  Dangit, it's a work night and I don't need to be staying up too late, but laughing that hard is surely good for the soul.

Maybe I actually will hear back. That page is definitely bookmarked. :laugh:


----------



## Franksmom

If you did hear back, wonder if there is any way you could report their address to the local police.


----------



## kiya

chelle said:


> Tucker is not going to be shippped.. anywhere. I don't care what game they might try to sell, no shipping.* I must meet the person -- likely several+ times, and feel really secure in that person*. I don't care about money. I have hundreds of dollars in him, but I don't care. I will hand him over for no money to the right person.


Definitely do a home check. I have to admit when I got Lakota and the woman said she had to come to my house, I didn't like the fact that someone was coming to judge me. You can tell a lot about a person by the way they keep their home. I didn't care I would have jumped thru hoops, I wanted my pup and the meeting went well, we still keep in touch. I would ask for vet references as well. Not everyone has a trainer but definitely a vet.


----------



## chelle

Well, I found my scammers -- they're apparently quite well known. 

One: Fake Check Scam, Malcom Struzman - [email protected] (Petfinders) - Page 2 - Cyber Crime Ops

The other: Fake Check Scam, Marie Nelson, [email protected] (Petfinders) - Cyber Crime Ops

I never heard back from "Mrs Nelson" after saying I wouldn't need any money.

I'm stringing the other guy along.  It's too fun, I can't help it.

Our recent exchanges. 

*HIM:*
Good Morning, May the blessing of the lord be upon you and your family this New Year..... How are you doing this morning with your adorable pet for adoption hope you have a splendid good night rest as well? I am responding to your advert placement on Pet- Finder.com concerning your re homing of your pet for adoption am highly interested in adopting the pet to be part of my lovely family because we don't have any pet in the house we are rearing for now in the house i will urge you once again to kindly consider my family for the adoption particularly for Nishia her birthday celebration is approaching and i will really want to adopt a pet for her also I will need some vital information about the pet before adopting.... Are you the actual owner of the pet? when last did the pet visit the vet doctor for medical check up and shots and also i want you to kindly get back to me as soon as you can with your last asking price for your pet and what he or she likes eating most i will be looking forward to hear back from you i will also like some photos of the pet if it available..... Hope to hear back from you soon and enjoy the rest of the day with your adorable pet..


*ME:*
_Yes, I am Tucker's foster. He is up to date on shots and was last at the vet on February 12th. He's completely healthy. __I would like $150 to cover the cost of his neuter. __Thank you._

*HIM:*
Good Morning Chelle,

How are you doing today hope you have a splendid good night rest as well with your lovely pet? Am so sorry for getting back to you it was due to the computer in the house i will be getting a new one at the store after Nishia birthday celebration i am glad and happy to read back from you concerning the re homing of your pet and really appreciate your brief descriptions of the adorable pet it's very okay by the family we live in our owned house at 5756 Charles worth Dearborn Heights, Michigan 48127 and we have three lovely Daughters namely Nishia,Kathy and Rufina they cherished pet a lots they spent most of there leisure time with our neighbor's pet Gizmo down here, so i will want you to consider my family for the adoption..... I am capable for the adoption fee for the pet we really love to have your pet to be part of my family because we don't have any pet at home that we are rearing for now in the house and our house was wood fence about 10.87ft high and we have a very large yard where pet can play and roam around comfortably if necessary i can assure you a safety and caring home for your adorable pet and i can as well assure you that we will be sending you the pictures of the pet to you after he or she gets down here and every two weeks so that you will know how caring we are for pet because we are not a pet abuser... 

As regard the shipping arrangement for the pet by the Pet Courier service i will take proper good care of that because i have a competent and reliable Pet Moving company that will contact you at your location they shipped pets for my family in some years back they will be coming to your door step at your location for the pick up of the pet after you might have receive my payment,so you don't have to be bother about the shipping because the shipping company will handle all with care also i will be booking some New year pets accessories with them so that the pet can have some toys to play with round the house i will be sending you a Cashier check or Money Order as my mode of payment and i will like to proceed to payment for the pet as soon as we can i will need you to provide us with your full payment information such as: 

Your full name to be written on the cashier check your Physical contact address Your area zip code Your Phone numbers for smooth communication . Hope to hear back from you as soon as possible with the required payment information so that we can proceed with the payment as soon as we can for the pet also attached pictures of Grandma and and the family below can you Nishia the celebrant putting on Glasses? 

i think i told you in my previous emails that Nishia birthday celebration is approaching and we really want to see the pet at home so that we can both celebrate together we promise to be sending you pictures immediately after the celebration so that you can be rest assured that we are a loving and Caring family for your adorable pet in Malcom family.... 

Hope to hear from you soon and enjoy the rest of the day with your adorable pet...


*ME:*
_Oh it's ok! I am glad you will be getting a new computer soon. It is always so nice to get a new computer. _

_I'll bet you are very excited for Nishia's birthday celebration! That sounds so fun. I really want Tucker to be there in time for the party! He will so love a party! _

_What a beautiful family you have, Malcom!_ (Note - he attached a pic of a nice, happy family) 

_I hope you do not think $150 is too much money to pay for Tucker. I am willing to negotiate on this price, as all I want for him is to have a lovely home. _

_Thank you!_


*HIM: *

Chelle,
Yes we got all your emails concerning the re homing fee for Tucker am capable for $150 i will urge you once again to kindly get back to me with your payment information so that we can issue out the payment for Tucker as soon as we can... Nishia is so happy down here


*ME:*

_Ok GOOD! So happy here. Joyous, even. Yay! I haven't been entirely honest, however, and I must admit this. Tucker's neutering was mostly a success, but he still requires some additional care. Daily, you must add ointment to his penis. He doesn't like this, but it must be done for proper healing. Will you be able to do this? It shouldn't require more than a week or two of this treatment, but it will be necessary. Please do let me know if touching a dog's penis will be a problem for you. Perhaps the transport company will not give him free clearance due to his penis probl__em? I don't know! Please tell me what you think about this. _

_Also, due to these extra expenses with his penis, I might need to ask for more in his rehoming fee. Would $250 place an unnecessary burden on you? It has become quite expensive on my end of things. _

_I so want Tucker to have a wonderful home and it sounds like your home is so perfect! _

_Please do contact me as soon as possible with my latest concerns. _

_T__hank you, Malcom!_


Hehehehe I am *so* easily amused.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Chelle... are you sure you want to adopt out a dog to a family who's fence is only 10.87 feet high? If I were you, I'd demand they get that fence up to at least 11.05 before proceeding with the adoption. 10.87 feet is just not high enough if you ask me.


----------



## chelle

Lucy Dog said:


> Chelle... are you sure you want to adopt out a dog to a family who's fence is only 10.87 feet high? If I were you, I'd demand they get that fence up to at least 11.05 before proceeding with the adoption. 10.87 feet is just not high enough if you ask me.


No. 12 foot at least. Maybe that'll be my next "angle." :laugh:

JUST received my newest reply:

Chelle,

Yes i really want to thank your again for your honesty and transparency toward my family in re homing Tucker to be part of my lovely family particularly for Nishia celebration that is approaching...

Yes I got all your emails concerning Tucker penis I just want to
assure you again that all will be taking good care of as soon as his
here at last proper vaccinations and shots will be given to tucker
every two week also we shall be sending you pictures taking together
with Turcker immediately after the celebration so that you can be rest
assure that we are a loving and caring family for Tucker..

I will be looking for your prompt emails with your last asking price
for Tucker due to his penis and your payment information to issue out
the payment...

Hope to hear back from you soon and have a splendid good night rest
with Tucker

~~~~~~~

OK I'm laughing so hard I am going to fall over. I am so glad Malcom is concerned about Tucker's penis. (Note; Tucker has healed up perfecty, there are no penile issues. :laugh


----------



## shepherdmom

chelle said:


> Hehehehe I am *so* easily amused.


:rofl: quite an obsession you have with dog penis issues.


----------



## chelle

shepherdmom said:


> :rofl: quite an obsession you have with dog penis issues.


Haha, no I'm not, I'm more obsessed with his poop, but that's another story....


----------



## shepherdmom

chelle said:


> Haha, no I'm not, I'm more obsessed with his poop, but that's another story....


:spittingcoffee: You should incorporate that into your next reply to this guy.


----------

